# looking for a camera



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im thinking about geting a new camera in the next month or two. the camera i have now kind of sucks.. anyone have any sugestions, i mostly want it for the dogs lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I would get a Nikion D40 Or D60


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I have kodak easy share z1275 which is 12 mega pixels hd 5x optical zoom I would like better but works for the dogs and I can't afford a 3000 dollar camera


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a Nikon Coolpix S51 and I love it....


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I have a Nikon Coolpix S51 and I love it....


Yeah, i want one of these. Its nice and thin.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

I have the Nikon coolpix also and I love it I am too going to upgrade here soon and I'm looking at a Nikon D40 or 60. I'm going to still keep my smaller Nikon just for conveince sake and use the D40 for better quality pictures. It depends on what you want to do with it. You want something simple then go with a smaller Digital like the Nikon but for great action shots great vacation and family pictures and so forth go for a higher quality digital.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I picked up a Nikon D40 just today. I liked the quality of the pictures Sydney takes so I grabbed the same camera she has. Too bad I am an idiot and my pictures will still look awful though.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

sydney does have a bad @$$ camera... I have the Canon S5 IS and I'm totally in love... it can do all the crap that the fancy big shots can do as well as be a plain ol digital. Very fast zoom 12x and 8 mega pixels... I picked it up on ebay last year for alittle more than 400 with all of the bells and whistles (3 lenses, big ol flash thing for on top, cleaning kit, 2 tripods, and tons more)

Oh yeah, I use this camera every day for work and the speed is sufficient for drive by "shootings" lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a Kodak EasyShare z650 that I love it is a great camera just wish it was slimer. It has a 10x zoom. Here are a few pictures with it.










































My son has a Canon Power shot A590. Here are a few of his pictures.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry some of those are big I should have edited but I didn't realize they would be that big.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

okayyyy... Count on me for being corny, but Good GAWD look at those cowboys!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

CANON!!!!​I bet you can't guess what I shoot with? I've been shooting Canon product since my dad gave me a Canon AE1 back in the late 70's. For very objective reviews on call types of digital cameras go check out dgreview.com


----------



## MGA828 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a Cannon camera and just adore it. I have the Rebel XTi and it just takes the best pictures ever. I first had a cannon 35mm camera and loved it to pieces, but I wanted a good digital also, so decided to go with a cannon again. I got this camera 3 years ago and couldn't be happier. It's the best camera!!!


----------

